# Rotala wallichii fading



## hiyamoose (Nov 27, 2010)

So, I've been trying with this rotala for 2 months now. At first, it was great. Bright colors. Lasted 6 weeks. In the last 2 weeks, all of a sudden it has turned the brown/green everybody talks about in the forum. I've got pressurized CO2 going into the 20L at 1 bps every 7-8 seconds. It is a heavily planted tank with fish. I does with Seachem Iron and Seachem Supp for micros as well. I'm wondering if my CO2 isn't dosing at the proper rate. Everything else in the tank is doing well and the amazons have a great red going, so I can't say it's an underdosing of iron. Lighting is 2x20.

Water isn't too hard, Ph is fine. Nitrates aren't high and recently did another water change (with dosing immediately after).

Thoughts?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

It's most usually light. Has your plant mass increased so that it gets less light? The nurseries grow this outside in VERY bright light. I'm surprised you were able to keep it's color for 6 weeks.


----------



## hiyamoose (Nov 27, 2010)

The light is good. It's a 20L, which puts the 2 bulbs pretty near to the plants. 2 20W bulbs too. Plants are for the most part right beneath the lamps. It hadn't grown that much since being planted. Not so bushy that it's not getting light at the bottom.

I did a water change, so I will wait and see I suppose. 

How often would you be dosing iron? I'm at 2x/week with 2-3 ml per dose (rec is 1 ml per 10 gal). It is heavily planted. Should I go higher than the rec?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I dose 4times a week. I really think it has more to do with the light. Everyone has their ideas. It's usually a fast grower so to not grow very much in 6weeks also seems odd to me.


----------



## hiyamoose (Nov 27, 2010)

Having looked a bit more closely tonight, there's definitely growth. It's not bushier, but it's getting taller. There are also a ton of off shoots branching out on most of the individual stalks (2 or 3 in most cases). So it's growing. Just the color is gone, and it's not quite as full as it had been.

Nitrates were just below 10 ppm. So, it's not that. Need to pick up a drop checker. I've noticed that I may have been having more CO2 loss with the diffuser than I realized. I had the diffuser set next to the filter intake, which had the bubbles going through the filter impeller and getting broken up. When I moved some of the plants, I noticed it was not close enough to the intake, and the bubbles floated up to the surface. The filter current re-entering the tank helped with some of the bubbles, but not a ton. This rotala need more co2 than others?

I'm going to test the light theory and get a single strip from the garage and add it to the 2x20 already there. That may help. Hope your right and that brings the color back. Thanks!


----------



## hiyamoose (Nov 27, 2010)

Anybody know is snails can be the culprit here? Never thought of that until this morning. I've seen them on some of the stalks, but every stalk is looking the same.


----------



## cliffclof (Dec 14, 2006)

Add magnesium. MgSO4. Loves the Mg over Ca.


----------



## 2ManyHobbies (Sep 11, 2007)

This plant has been a royal pain for me. 

it is very finicky- I need to dose just right, have awesome circulation AND keep the water super clean. I am using a power head with the attached Hagen filter. Any detrius settles on the leaves kills them fast. It is also very succeptable to BBA. I recently treated my tank with a 5% gluteraldehyde solution to kill the BBA and noticed that the wallichi is taking off. Maybe the gluteraldehyde helps it grow?? It already has 3+ WPG, PPS fertz, plenty of CO2. Don't know, stay tuned.


----------



## cliffclof (Dec 14, 2006)

I have no trouble what so ever in multiple substrates (leading brands in USA).

They need, tons of CO2, and tons of Mg, a low KH helps. Back when I had a KH of 6 or more it was a pain. I keep KH at like 1 - 2 now. I never ever change my water now. Like once every 5 months. My goal has been reached, now to perfect it. (20 more years + an eternal lifetime)

Forgot to mention they don't like heat much. 80 degrees is killer bad with any bad parameters. I like 78.4°F max and better at 76° - 77° F or lower.


----------

